# My BBQ grillware smoker



## floorguy (Jul 16, 2011)

I figured I would show my vert gas smoker.  My wife gave me a BBQ grillware from lowes a few years back and aI started using it last year.  Overall it has been a good smoker however it does have some downsides. First there is no air intake adjustment and the Temp control has a lot of slop in it before you actually get to adjusting the flame where a little bit of adjustment goes a long way.  It has the cast iron wood chip box and SS water bowl.  I couldn't get the box to smoke at anything less than @300 degrees so I changed stuff up pulled the box lowered the water bowl and used it to hold the wood chips.  Got it to smoke good that way and haven't had any dry meat either the chickens that I have done have all been some of the moistest chicken I have ever had.  Any way pics or it didn't happen.  In the first pic the tray in at the bottom is just a pie pan to catch juices, followed by a fattie that I did not sure how it tasted everyone ate it before I got a chance to try it, pork butt and then another chicken.  The fattie, butt and chicken were all cooked for my daughters 2nd birthday.


----------



## caveman (Jul 22, 2011)

Everything looks good.  Too bad you didn't get any fattie.  That's why I always make two of them when I get the chance.  Once you have one, you'll see why.  Great work for your daughter's 2nd.


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 22, 2011)

It sure looks like a great feast


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 22, 2011)

Looking good!


----------

